# Joe Cortina... biggest poser ever



## Rapid (Feb 3, 2013)

I came across this guy while searching for news about Chris Kyle.



> I served my country with honor in one of our elite branches as a Special Operations Paratroop commander. I also trained basics at the USATC and was the youngest company commander on record there according to the PIO. I also trained Marines and Seals in ‘Green Beret’ unconventional airborne operations.
> 
> I was also a foreign diplomat ( Vice Consul) for 5 years – as well as a NASA project aerospace engineer who did materials certification and troubleshooting for projects ranging from early re-entry vehicles to Polaris ( submarine)missile guidance systems. I am a commercially rate pilot as well as a PADI scuba instructor.
> 
> ...


 
This sounds ridiculously easy to debunk, yet I haven't found any websites which have called him out as a poser... has it just not come to the attention of anyone in the military before? He posts on countless anti-semitic websites (regularly, and for YEARS), and there are a few photos of him around, although they're probably not really of him, so who knows. He also claims to have about a hundred different university degrees. I mean, come on, that's just going full retard...

To sum up what he thinks:

"the World’s largest institutionalized terrorist group – the jew occupied imperialist US MILITARY."

I'm not even going to quote what he wrote about Chris Kyle, because it's disgusting. I know he's probably just an internet troll, but someone should find this little toad, and film the confrontation for all his scumbag followers to see. If anything, at least this forum thread will feature in future results of anyone Googling his name.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 3, 2013)

What the hell is a special operations paratroop commander?  A quick google search of his name resulted in enough anti-semitism web pages to make a Nazi blush.  What a turd.


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 3, 2013)

Teufel said:


> What a turd.


 
Of epic proportions as well...

Joe, 2/3/12 - 0832 hrs.

Shouldn't eat bread with chili.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Feb 3, 2013)

I laughed my arse off at his last name.  The Cortina was always a shit car.


----------



## roadhog (Feb 3, 2013)

I stumbled upon his shit site when I was trying to verify if Chris Kyle's sudden unfortunate death was real.
The fourth fucking hit on google.
What an asshole.

Seeing all of Joe's claims at least made me laugh a little.


----------



## Brill (Feb 4, 2013)

Vice Counsel but not a career diplomat? Never happen.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 4, 2013)

Teufel said:


> What the hell is a special operations paratroop commander?


 
It's backwards for C(see) the POS.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Feb 4, 2013)

He should be flogged just for repeating....."I also, I also, I also"

Sounds like a whiny little cunt..


----------



## Rick Conerly (May 31, 2016)

Teufel said:


> What the hell is a special operations paratroop commander?  A quick google search of his name resulted in enough anti-semitism web pages to make a Nazi blush.  What a turd.



*Edited by an admin.*

Post an intro. Also think about your target population when posting.


----------



## DasBoot (May 31, 2016)

Rick Conerly said:


> You guys are whining over nothing.  I have worked several times with SF types.  I see no reason (as of yet) to question his claims.  As far as the whines of "anti semitism" perhaps you might better dispute his claims that lead you to make your own.  I suggest you do your research and find out how exactly Israel has ever shown themselves to be our friend or ally.  When you are able to answer that question I would love to hear it.  Until that time, I see no further need to support any claims that he is "anti semitic" since that term is a made up term too often used to label another.  And yes, I too served.  Co C 1st Ranger battalion.
> As to the question:  "What the hell is a special operations paratroop commander?"  I would say that if he has served as an A Team commander; meaning in the Special Forces (US Army) then he is in fact a former special ops para commander.  Does that answer your questions?


You think people on this site don't know what an A team is? If this dude from the necro thread was legit he would have just said A-team.


----------



## policemedic (May 31, 2016)

Rick Conerly said:


> You guys are whining over nothing.  I have worked several times with SF types.  I see no reason (as of yet) to question his claims.  As far as the whines of "anti semitism" perhaps you might better dispute his claims that lead you to make your own.  I suggest you do your research and find out how exactly Israel has ever shown themselves to be our friend or ally.  When you are able to answer that question I would love to hear it.  Until that time, I see no further need to support any claims that he is "anti semitic" since that term is a made up term too often used to label another.  And yes, I too served.  Co C 1st Ranger battalion.
> As to the question:  "What the hell is a special operations paratroop commander?"  I would say that if he has served as an A Team commander; meaning in the Special Forces (US Army) then he is in fact a former special ops para commander.  Does that answer your questions?


----------



## TLDR20 (May 31, 2016)

Rick Conerly said:


> post?



Did you post an intro as per the site rules? No. Post one, and I may reinstate your post.


----------



## pardus (Jun 1, 2016)

Thought for the day. Wearing clown shoes usually result in a shitty start off the mark.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 1, 2016)

If posers only knew when to STFU they'd be harder to bust. It's never enough for them to be "just" a SEAL or a "Green Beret"...they always have to go full bore and throw in diplomat, secret agent, astronaut...all the other extraneous crap.


----------



## Rapid (Jun 1, 2016)

Who the hell would necro a 3-year-old thread just to defend some neo-Nazi poser? I wouldn't be surprised if this was ol' "Joe" himself with a sockpuppet account. Wouldn't be surprised if he Googled his name and finally saw someone question his BS.

Here is his shitty Wordpress blog:

mynameisjoecortina

Here are some choice articles:

"*THE ETERNAL EVIL OF THE JEW IS SO CRUEL AND SADISTIC THAT HE HAS MADE HIMSELF THE MORTAL ENEMY OF ALL MANKIND*"

"*JEW TALMUD-VISION – DESTROYING THE AMERICAN FAMILY AND THE INNOCENCE OF OUR CHILDREN = 24-7*"

And his full-retard article on Chris Kyle:



> *Chris Kyle is perhaps the most evil military figure to disgrace honor patriotism decency and selflessness in our history since colonial times. He was a war criminal racist bigot and typical brain sharing Texas moron redneck. I have heard his Zionist IsraHELL jew worshiping parents speak and they are as hateful ignorant elitist and racist and Christ mocking as he was.*
> 
> You know the type – wears a beard – lots of aggressive looking poses like biker trash do – and one of those red neck hats like racist trash Toby Keith – so as to look more macho and mean. *His entire inbred family are trailer trash and super racist hypocrites – especially his wife like two demons in a pod – were made for each other.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Centermass (Jun 1, 2016)

Just to be clear, my "Agree" was with Rapid's comments, not the dribble beneath.

Having a hard time believing ole Ricky ever had anything to do with 1/75, let alone anything with the military for that matter.

My guess is he won't be back.


----------



## Etype (Jun 1, 2016)

Based on the articles found by @Rapid , there's one thing I've learned about Joe Cortina. He is NOT a Grammar Nazi.

Mr. Cortina, punctuation is your friend.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 1, 2016)

Va Secretary McDonald (LTC Ret) was a Airborne Ranger in the 82nd, which is apparently the same thing as Special Forces, so what gives???


----------



## Gunz (Jun 1, 2016)

Joe Cortina AKA Ricky AKA :troll:

If I'm wrong no apology forthcoming. This is like no Ranger I've ever met.


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 1, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Joe Cortina AKA Ricky AKA :troll:
> 
> If I'm wrong no apology forthcoming. This is like no Ranger I've ever met.


I mean he does claim C co so....:-"


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 1, 2016)

He is legit, I vouch for him

We went to MIT together for 17 degrees, bored with all the college chicks and homework we went to NASA with ideas for this international space station thingy....and Mars rovers which NASA loved....they made billions but money meant nothing to us.

After that life was so easy we decided to do the Military thing so we both joined up with 18X 40 option SEAL AFSOC Raider contracts and served as Para Troop Commanders then later Ambassadors for Embassies all over the World in some of the most scariest places like: Sweden, Finland, Brazil, and anywhere else the chicks are beautiful!

After 20 years We got bored with all the hot chicks and free booze so we went back to the Military and taught SEALs and MARSOC and Green Berets how to kill bad guys cause that's all we knew.  All this time we never taught the Air Force anything cause honestly JC was always so jealous of their hair, and how good it always looked. 

We separated a few months ago when he decided that money meant more then freedom, he got a gig over in the Middle East Training the ISIL and turned into a muslim.  I hope his Quaran keeps him warm at night!!!!!

This is all true and even though I'm 23 this all happend!!!!!:die::dead:


----------

